# "Cage Fighting is not as scary as A&E'



## Tez3 (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.eveningtimes.co.uk/news/cagefightings-not-as-scary-as-a-e-113106n.19962666

Paul McVeigh is fairly well known outside the UK as much for his very individual style as his fighting.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 19, 2013)

How the staff in A&E keep their cool of a weekend night is beyond me - because I have been around hospitals a lot for the past few months I have seen a lot more than usual of how people behave there.  All but a very few are fine examples of human beings in extremis.  There is sometimes a loss of temper and some harsh tones - I have been one of those I am not ashamed to say when my wife had been weeping in agony for three hours waiting for a doctor to come and see her to give the okay to give her pain medication.  

But mostly people behave well and understand the stresses the staff are under ... then there are those few ... ... ... well, all I say is that they make me ashamed not only of my nation but of my species .  

Mind you, there was an incident recently that I did not see but heard about (so it could be an instant urban myth).   

Regardless, there was a trio of drunken 'patients' who were haranguing staff and generally making a 'scene' and the staff were slowly working their way up the 'escalation' tree when they were joined by a circle of a number of the healthy companions of some of those waiting to be treated.  I wish I could say that they were a 'silent circle' who by simple presence used their disapproval to quell the unruly trio, for that would make a better tale but the story goes that, in no uncertain terms, the trio were told to sit down and shut up or they would find themselves back outside and they wouldn't be coming back in again because there were *really* sick people there who *really* needed to be seen by the medical staff.

As I say, might not be true but it would be nice if it were and it definitely is still true that the huge majority of people are still good at heart; something I think we forget with the diet of bad news we get fed.


----------



## Carol (Jan 19, 2013)

I think a translation is in order. 

In the U.S., A&E is a cable TV network.  (www.aetv.com).  But in the UK, A&E stands for "accident and emergency" -- or what we would call the ER (Emergency Room) here in the States.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 19, 2013)

Carol said:


> I think a translation is in order.
> 
> In the U.S., A&E is a cable TV network.  (www.aetv.com).  But in the UK, A&E stands for "accident and emergency" -- or what we would call the ER (Emergency Room) here in the States.


I had surmised as much from Sukerkin's post (haven't had time to look at the link), but wasn't quite sure.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 20, 2013)

Ditto. I was just about to ask. Thanks Carol.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 20, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> How the staff in A&E keep their cool of a weekend night is beyond me



Practice. Lots and lots of practice...

And, sadly, we don't always deal with it so well. Emergency medical people have a considerably higher than average rate of stress related illness, suicide, divorce and substance abuse.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 21, 2013)

Doesn't surprise me, *DD* but it does sadden me that people with the drive to care for others should be stricken so by their work.


----------

